# Naturteich unter der Hasel



## Falco (16. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte endlich meinen Naturteich fetigstellen und freue mich über eure Tipps und Hilfe!

Der Teich liegt aus Platzmangel direkt an einem Haselnuss-Baum. Sicher nicht ideal und im Herbst muss für Schutz vor fallendem Laub gesorgt werden.

Der kleine Stamm oberhalb vom Schubkarren auf dem zweiten Bild markiert übrigens die Grundstücksgrenze - größer kann ich also leider nicht planen. Die weiße Linie ist ein Meter-Maß d.h. es sind 2m.

Zum Baum an der roten gebogenen Linie möchte ich gerne eine Steinmauer errichten. Welche Steine sind hier geeignet und wie funktioniert das mit der Folie? Verläuft die dann komplett hinter der Mauer?, d.h. es wird auf die Folie und in den Teich gemauert?

Die Tiefenzone ist wie folgt aufgeteilt:

rot= ca. 1,30m
dunkelblau= 70 cm
hellblau = 40 cm
grün=20 cm
gelb= Ufergraben mit Ufermatten

Habb auch an eine betonierte Wulst am Rand der einzelnen Ebenen gedacht, damit das Substrat nicht runter rutscht.


Ist mein Vorhaben so umsetzbar? Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Darven (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

hallo Falco, 
ich bin ja noch neu hier, aber so ein Haselnuss-Baum ist kaum zu bändigen, wie es mit den Wurzeln aussieht mit den Jahren weiß ich  nicht.
Nimm doch den Strauch weg, dann kannst Du das Loch gleich zum Teich nehmen 

ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Falco (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Darven schrieb:


> hallo Falco,
> ich bin ja noch neu hier, aber so ein Haselnuss-Baum ist kaum zu bändigen, wie es mit den Wurzeln aussieht mit den Jahren weiß ich  nicht.
> Nimm doch den Strauch weg, dann kannst Du das Loch gleich zum Teich nehmen
> 
> ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg!



Nein, die Hasel muss bleiben

Hasel bildet eine Pfahlwurzel,d.h. Die Wurzeln dürften kein Problem machen. Die Seitentriebe können zwar auch stärker wachsen, liegen aber nur bis 30-40 cm im Boden.


----------



## Plätscher (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo,

ich würde an deiner Stelle den Teich drehen. Du hast genau da (unter der Hasel) wo das meiste an Laub, Blüten, Pollen und Nüssen fällt, die Tiefenzone. Wenn du dort den Flachbeteich hast, kannst du den Kram leichter entfernen.


----------



## Kolja (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

herzlich Willkommen.

Jürgens Idee, die Tiefzone zu versetzen halte ich für eine gute Idee.

Der Teich ist ja nicht sehr groß und du möchtest dafür eine ziemliche Tiefe erreichen. Ich würde das ganze mal als Profil zeichnen, welche Stufen und welche Tiefe bei nicht zu steilen Wänden machbar ist.

Zur Trockenmauer hier ein Thema.


----------



## Falco (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Kolja schrieb:


> Jürgens Idee, die Tiefzone zu versetzen halte ich für eine gute Idee.
> 
> Der Teich ist ja nicht sehr groß und du möchtest dafür eine ziemliche Tiefe erreichen. Ich würde das ganze mal als Profil zeichnen, welche Stufen und welche Tiefe bei nicht zu steilen Wänden machbar ist.



In der Tat ist das wirklich eine interessante Idee mir der Drehung. Die Wände wollte ich eigentlich relativ steil gestalten um auf den Ebenen nicht unnötig Platz zu verlieren.

D.h. die unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen terassenförmig anlegen - oder spricht hier was dagegen? 

Liebe Grüße Falco


----------



## Kolja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

gegen Terrassen spricht nichts. Eine Profilzeichnung auf Kästchenpapier zeigt dir aber genauer, was möglich ist. Was heißt "relativ steil"? Ein zu großes Gefälle kann leicht abrutschen.


----------



## Falco (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

So, habe mal ein ungefähres Profil erstellt und dabei die Tiefenzone umgedreht.


----------



## Kolja (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

auf der rechten Seite sieht es gut aus, aber links ist es sehr steil. Da hätte ich Bedenken, dass es wegrutscht. Brauchst du denn die Tiefe von 1,20? Oder kannst du doch insgesamt noch etwas in die Breite gehen?
Hast du das Längs- oder Querprofil gezeichnet?


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hä wie öffne ich den Anhang? 
Ist bei mir ein Worddokument :?


----------



## Falco (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Falco,
> 
> auf der rechten Seite sieht es gut aus, aber links ist es sehr steil. Da hätte ich Bedenken, dass es wegrutscht. Brauchst du denn die Tiefe von 1,20? Oder kannst du doch insgesamt noch etwas in die Breite gehen?
> Hast du das Längs- oder Querprofil gezeichnet?



Du hat Recht. Ich hab jetzt im Längsprofil noch eine 70er Treppe eingebaut. Wie findest du die Idee?

Von der Tiefe bin ich jetzt bei ca. 1m. Dachte mehr ist besser und bin daher ursprünglich von den 1,30m ausgegangen.


----------



## Kolja (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

die 70-Treppe würde ich wieder rausnehmen und dafür die Wände nicht so steil machen. Hast du dir schon mal überlegt, was du pflanzen möchtest? Schau doch mal bei Werner/Nymphmion dort ist eine Excel-Pflanzenliste, da kannst du die unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen/Pflanzhöhen ersehen und auch überlegen, welche Stufen du brauchst.
Hier noch ein Fachbeitrag zum Profil.
In meiner Signatur ist mein Teichbau. Ich hatte auch nicht viel Platz. Mein Teich ist jedoch nicht sehr tief (65).


----------



## Falco (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hier mal ein kleine Update:

Vorne und oben rechts ist jeweils ein kleiner Ufergraben entstanden. Viel mehr geht leider nicht, da der Platz begrenzt ist. In die Tiefe konnte ich heute nicht gehen, da noch immer Wasser in der Grube steht und ich keine Pumpe habe.

Der Ufergraben muss doch etwas tiefer als der Teich liegen oder?

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, wie ich den Teichrand gestalten soll. Das Gelände ist relativ uneben und daher würde ich gerne die Variante mit dem PVC-Schlauch um den Teich wählen.

D.h. kleine Holzpfähle rund um den Teich und darauf den Schlauch und mit Erde einen kleinen Wall für die Ufermatte bauen. Was haltet ihr davon?

Am liebesten hätte ich auch so etwas wie einen Überlauf. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wie ich das umsetzen soll.

Liebe Grüße 

Falco


----------



## Hagalaz (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Du kannst das Wasser auch einfach mit nem Schwamm rausholen dauert zwar aber du kannst arbeiten. Hab ich auch 1-2 mal so gemacht.


----------



## Falco (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Du kannst das Wasser auch einfach mit nem Schwamm rausholen dauert zwar aber du kannst arbeiten. Hab ich auch 1-2 mal so gemacht.



Gute Idee! Danke!


----------



## Hagalaz (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hab ich bei mir gemacht da mein 1,30 m tiefer Bereich auch immer wieder unter Wasser stand innerhalb von ner halben Stunde waren einige Eimer Wasser raus und es ging weiter.


----------



## Kolja (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

da bist du ja ein Stück weitergekommen.

Die Wälle, die du als Begrenzung zum Ufergraben hast stehenlassen bestehen aus Mutterboden? Dieser wird dir auf Dauer immer weiter zusammensacken. Besser ist es den Uferwall mit Steinen (z.B. Pflastersteinen) 
und Mörtel auf festem Untergrund neu aufzubauen.

Der Ufergraben muss nicht tiefer sein als der Teich. Das Wasser muss nur die Möglichkeit haben nach außen abzufließen, so dass die Saugwirkung nur von innen nach außen erfolgen kann. Der Überlauf kann einfach ein oder mehrere kleine Bereiche umfassen, wo der äußerste Rand niedriger ist bzw. so hoch ist wie der gewünschte Wasserspiegel.

Ufergestaltung, da würde ich hier mal im Forum schauen. Das macht jeder anders. Holz eingraben, halte ich für keine gute Idee.


----------



## Falco (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Falco,
> 
> da bist du ja ein Stück weitergekommen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Den Uferwall will auch nicht so stehen lassen. Die Idee mit den Holzpfählen stammt aus diesem Video bei Minute 2:40:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bK-cj3nZCw

Hier sieht man es noch besser ohne Holz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFm5F9koTaM&feature=related

Also entweder so - oder ich ziehe einen kleinen Steinwall mit Beton um den Teich als Uferwall. Diese Methode ist sicherlich aufwendiger.

Bei uns ist heute ein Unwetter runter gekommen und die komplette Baugrube steht unter Wasser. Die wirkt wie ein Brunnen und dort sammelt sich das ganze Wasser der umliegenden Wiese. Die Wiese selbst steht auch unter Wasser- wir haben einen extremen Lehmboden unter ca. 20 cm Mutterboden....


----------



## Falco (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Und so sieht die aktuelle Baustelle aus! Herr, bitte lass es nicht mehr regnen! :beten


----------



## Kolja (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

upps, die sind aber schnell auf dem Video. Wenn das hier auch mal so ginge. Die "Holzstelle" war ja sehr kurz.

Ich wäre bei Holz einfach skeptisch.

Guck doch mal hier im Forum unter Ufergestaltung, Randgestaltung, etc. da finden sich die unterschiedlichsten Möglichkeiten. 

Na jetzt hast du den Teich ja auf jeden Fall schon mal voll. 
Wenn das Wasser bei euch immer so schlecht abfließt in der Wiese, solltest du evtl. einen Überlauf für den Teich in ein Kiesbett planen und auch sicherstellen, dass kein Wasser von der Wiese in den Teich geschwemmt wird.


----------



## Falco (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hier mal ein kleines Update:

Habe jetzt fast die endgültige Form gegraben. Bin ca. 90 cm tief und da hör ich jetzt auch auf.

Der Teich ist ca.5 x 5 m groß. Habe mich doch gegen den Uferwall & Graben entschieden.

Für einen Naturteich ist mir der Wall zu unnatürlich und es dauert mir zu lange, bis die Matten zuwachsen. Auch mit der Reinigung am Teich soll es später nicht einfach mit Ufermatten sein, da man die so gut wie nie wieder rausbekommt.

Der Rand rechts ( an der Schubkarre ) muss noch flacher werden.

Viele Grüße

Falco.


----------



## Kolja (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

schön gegraben . Mir gefällt die Form


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

schade dass Du Dich gegen einen Ufergraben entschieden hast, das ist bei mir der
interessanteste Teil am Teich.
Dort stehen die meisten Pflanzen und finden auch die besten Voraussetzungen.
Warum soll man Ufermatten nicht mehr aus dem Teich bekommen?
Und was willst Du an den Ufermatten reinigen? 
Ein Problem sehe ich bei Dir von Haus aus.
So wie es aussieht ist bei Dir der Teich am tiefsten Punkt des Gartens.
Du musst auf alle Fälle um einiges höher gehen damit Dir nicht ständig bei Regen Nährstoffe
in den Teich gelangen.
Ich persönlich hätte den Teich nicht so an den Haselnuss gequetscht - Dein Garten 
wäre doch groß genug gewesen.
Ein betonierter Wall an den Enden der jeweiligen Stufen muss nicht unbedingt sein -
es ist ausreichend wenn die Pflanzzonen jeweils nach aussen hängen.

LG Markus


----------



## Falco (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Warum soll man Ufermatten nicht mehr aus dem Teich bekommen?



Die Matten bzw. die Bepflanzung verwachsen buchstäblich mit dem Teich.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Und was willst Du an den Ufermatten reinigen?



Nein, natürlich nicht die Matte. Es geht mir um die generelle Teichreinigung nach mehreren Jahren. Ohne Ufermatten sicherlich um einiges leichter und auch wenn z.B. mal ein Loch gesucht und repariert werden muss.

Ich hab mir viele Userbilder hier im Forum angesehen.....teilweise ist der Betonwulst richtig hässlich und die Bepflanzung karg und auch nach Jahren nicht besonders schön. Den Ufergraben selbst finde ich sehr schön und natürlich interessant - keine Frage!

So ein Graben wird im Sommer aber auch einiges an Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen...in trockenen und heißen Monaten nachteilig.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Ein Problem sehe ich bei Dir von Haus aus.
> So wie es aussieht ist bei Dir der Teich am tiefsten Punkt des Gartens.
> Du musst auf alle Fälle um einiges höher gehen damit Dir nicht ständig bei Regen Nährstoffe
> in den Teich gelangen.
> ...



Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht.Ich werd mit dem Aushub sicherlich noch etwas ausgleichen müssen.Die Bilder täuschen etwas- der Garten ist relativ schmal und ca.50 cm rechts neben der Schubkarre fängt z.B. schon der Nachbarsgarten an.

Freue mich auf weitere Hilfen von euch!

LG Falco!


----------



## Falco (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hier mal ein kleines update:


----------



## Falco (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Jetzt geht es Schlag auf Schlag...

Leider fehlen noch etliche Pflanzen. Die kommen die Tage erst....und ich muss noch mehr Bausand besorgen.


----------



## katja (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

da hast du ja gas gegeben 

und die folie hast du selbst geschweißt? 

nur eine frage: warum hast du die pflanzen in körbchen?


----------



## Falco (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



katja schrieb:


> da hast du ja gas gegeben
> 
> und die folie hast du selbst geschweißt?
> 
> nur eine frage: warum hast du die pflanzen in körbchen?



Hab noch nicht genügend Sand und die Pflanzen waren teilweise etwas schlapp. Daher hab ich manche vorerst in Körben. 

Habe nicht selbst geschweißt.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Also eine kleine Kritik habe ich. 
Wieso hast Du direkt Sand eingebracht? Man befüllt den Teich erst mal nur mit Wasser und beobachtet 1-2 tage. Wenn irgendwo eine Naht undicht ist, kannste den ganzen Mist wieder raus scheffeln.
Das hätte ich nicht gemacht.

Ansonsten hübsch gemacht ... und vor allem faltenfrei. Das ist 

Mandy


----------



## Falco (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Also eine kleine Kritik habe ich.
> Wieso hast Du direkt Sand eingebracht? Man befüllt den Teich erst mal nur mit Wasser und beobachtet 1-2 tage. Wenn irgendwo eine Naht undicht ist, kannste den ganzen Mist wieder raus scheffeln.
> Das hätte ich nicht gemacht.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! 

Deine Kritik ist natürlich berechtigt....konnt es aber nicht mehr abwarten und bin das Risiko eingegangen. Besser ist natürlich noch einmal warten und kontrollieren.


----------



## Kolja (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

schön geworden. 

Hast du den Rand jetzt so, wie in dem Video aufgebaut, mit Holz? Da bin ich gespannt, wie die endgültige Randgestaltung aussieht.


----------



## Falco (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Falco,
> 
> schön geworden.
> 
> Hast du den Rand jetzt so, wie in dem Video aufgebaut, mit Holz? Da bin ich gespannt, wie die endgültige Randgestaltung aussieht.





Vielen Dank für dein bisheriges Feedback! Die Teichbandkonstruktion ist aus PVC ( Band ) und Metall-Pfählen, d.h. kein Holz.

Ich habe mich kurzfristig für diese Methode entschieden, um dem Gelände rund herum besser gerecht zu werden und um sicher zu gehen, dass von außen keine Nährstoffe über Regenwasser in den Teich gelangen. Die Nulllinienbestimmung ging so auch ganz einfach von der Hand.

Ich möchte auch keine Steinwüsten rund um den Teich. Oftmals wird die Folie ja mit Kiesel verdeckt - bei mir endet sie nun am Band, welches gleichzeitig die Kapillarsperre darstellt. 

Bei der Randgestaltung bin ich mir selbst noch nicht sicher. Denke, ich geh mit der Rasenkante teilweise direkt bis zum Teichrand um Tieren einen guten Zugang zum Teich zu gewähren.

Die Konstruktion bietet sich aber auch für schöne Natursteinplatten etc. an. Mal sehn

Liebe Grüße

Falco.


----------



## Kolja (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,



> Mal sehn


Genau, mach bitte weiter Fotos. So skeptisch ich erst war,  bin ich jetzt gespannt auf die weitere Gestaltung. Vielleicht kann ich diese Konstruktion auch bei meinem neuen Teich einbauen.


----------



## Falco (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Ich war ein paar Tage in Urlaub und bin daher noch nicht zur Teichrandgestaltung gekommen. Aktuell haben die Mückenlarven den Teich in Besitz genommen.

Hier einige Bilder zum aktuellen Stand:

Diese Woche kommen noch bestellte Sumpfdotterblumen,Kugelsimse,Goldkolben,gefülltes __ Pfeilkraut, Tannenwedel, und Sumpfschachtelhalm hinzu.

Ebenso eine winterharte Seerose - die Clyde Ikins.

Wedel und Schachtelhalm wollte ich in Pflanzkörbe setzen, da diese stark wuchern. Was mein ihr dazu?

Liebe Grüße

Falco


----------



## mitch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

Kompliment für den gelungenen Teich  

bei dem super Rand läuft bestimmt nix mehr von der Wiese in den Teich - echt gelungen


----------



## katja (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

sehr schön, das ist ja ein richtiger see geworden 

was schwimmt denn da oben? __ hornkraut oder sowas? 

wenn du von den aufgezählten pflanzen nicht gerade 10 von jeder bestellt hast, geht da aber noch mehr


----------



## Falco (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



katja schrieb:


> sehr schön, das ist ja ein richtiger see geworden
> 
> was schwimmt denn da oben? __ hornkraut oder sowas?
> 
> wenn du von den aufgezählten pflanzen nicht gerade 10 von jeder bestellt hast, geht da aber noch mehr



Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback

Auf dem Bild ist das Hornkraut noch an der Wasseroberfläche. Ebenso die __ Wasserpest, welche aber mittlerweile eingepflanzt ist.

Liebe Grüße

Falco


----------



## katja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

__ wasserpest eingepflanzt? 

die kannst du doch, genau wie __ hornkraut mit nem gummi umwickeln, steinchen reingeklemmt und versenken


----------



## Kolja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

das sind ja echte "Maklerfotos". Gegenüber den ersten sieht der Teich sehr groß aus.  Schön.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

das hast Du gut hinbekommen 

LG Markus


----------



## Falco (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Vielen Dank Markus! Eignet sich mein Teich eigentlich auch für __ Moderlieschen? Du bist da ja Experte...

Aktuell hab ich übelst Algen-Probleme und der Teich sieht aus wie eine grüne,schmierige Suppe


----------



## Falco (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Falco schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Markus! Eignet sich mein Teich eigentlich auch für __ Moderlieschen? Du bist da ja Experte...
> 
> Aktuell hab ich übelst Algen-Probleme und der Teich sieht aus wie eine grüne,schmierige Suppe



Ich glaub es sind weniger Algenprobleme - es ist der Biofilm, welcher sich nun eingestellt hat..... oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hi Falco,

die grünliche Färbung und ne Kahmhaut tritt nach jeder Befüllung (oder buddeln im Untergrund) auf. Das sind Schwebealgen/Bakterienkolonien die sich über die freigewordenen Nährstoffe her machen. Nach 3-4 Wochen verschwinden sie meißt wieder - werden ja auch von den Mückenlarven und Wasserflöhen ausgeseiht

Für __ Moderlieschen oder __ Goldelritze ist der Teich geeignet (wenn denn tief genug) - solltest aber den Teich erst mal ein paar Monate einfahren lassen bevor Fischies reinkommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Falco (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Falco,
> 
> die grünliche Färbung und ne Kahmhaut tritt nach jeder Befüllung (oder buddeln im Untergrund) auf. Das sind Schwebealgen/Bakterienkolonien die sich über die freigewordenen Nährstoffe her machen. Nach 3-4 Wochen verschwinden sie meißt wieder - werden ja auch von den Mückenlarven und Wasserflöhen ausgeseiht
> 
> ...



Die Verfärbung des Wasser ist schon über Nacht verschwunden. Jetzt ist der Teich wieder schön klar


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hi Falco,

Frank hat Dir ja zu den Fischen schon alles geschrieben,

warte einfach noch 4 Wochen und dann kannst du gerne 10 - 20 __ Moderlieschen einsetzen.
Da die ML Schwarmfische sind sollten es mindestens 10 sein.
Wenn Du dann diesen noch ein paar Seerosen oder andere UW - Pflanzen spendierst,
werden sie sich nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle vermehren.
Größere Fische würde ich in Deinem Fall nicht einsetzen.
Die ML lieben vor allem den flachen Bereich und da hast Du ja zur genüge, die kannst Du 
dann richtig schön beobachten.

LG Markus


----------



## Falco (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

So, hab erste Teile des Randes gestaltet....das Wasser ist mittlerweile sehr klar und ich habe keine Algenprobleme.


----------



## Kolja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

sehr schön Der Rand sieht schön abwechslungsreich aus mit Steinen und Wurzelholz.

Jetzt interessiert mich aber doch noch mal der Rand.
In Beitrag #25 sehe ich den Rand mit dem senkrechten Band. Dann in #34 die Folie unter dem Band? Wie hast du denn dann die Kapillarsperre hinbekommen? Oder steht die Folie senkrecht hinter dem Band nach oben?


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Sehr schön mir gefällt vor allem diese Wurzel *_*


----------



## Falco (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Kolja schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn dann die Kapillarsperre hinbekommen? Oder steht die Folie senkrecht hinter dem Band nach oben?



Nein, nicht nötig. Die Folie geht über das Band und die Kapillarsperre ist quasi mit eingebaut


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

ich finde es auch sehr schön  hast du toll gemacht


----------



## Kolja (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

danke für die Zeichnung.


----------



## Falco (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Falco,
> 
> danke für die Zeichnung.



Aber gerne ! Hast du eigentlich einen weiteren, neuen Teich in Planung?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Falco schrieb:


> Nein, nicht nötig. Die Folie geht über das Band und die Kapillarsperre ist quasi mit eingebaut





Hi Falco,

wenn die Folie den ganzen Teichrand so wie hier auf dem Bild angebracht ist mußt Du aber an ein paar Stellen für einen "Ausstieg" sorgen. (rauhe Steine ect davorlegen) __ Molche oder Minifrösche/-__ kröten kommen sonst nicht raus wenn sie sich den Teich als Laichgebiet erkoren sollten - die kommen halt eine senkrechte glatte Folie von der Wasserseite her nicht hoch)

MfG Frank


----------



## Falco (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Falco,
> 
> wenn die Folie den ganzen Teichrand so wie hier auf dem Bild angebracht ist mußt Du aber an ein paar Stellen für einen "Ausstieg" sorgen. (rauhe Steine ect davorlegen) __ Molche oder Minifrösche/-__ kröten kommen sonst nicht raus wenn sie sich den Teich als Laichgebiet erkoren sollten - die kommen halt eine senkrechte glatte Folie von der Wasserseite her nicht hoch)
> 
> MfG Frank



Ja, hab ich schon berücksichtigt! 

Teilweise hab ich das Substrat bis fast auf Höhe der Umrandung angebracht und teilweise gibt es Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten. Zusätzlich bietet das __ Quellmoos, welches ich an manchen Stellen verarbeitet habe auch super halt für die kleinen Racker....


----------



## Falco (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Das war heute der schönste Lohn für die bisherige Arbeit am Teich! Ich konnte die Große __ Königslibelle ca. 15Min bei der Eiablage beobachten. Welch eine Augenweide dieses imposante Tier!


----------



## Kolja (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

schönes Foto und bestimmt ein sehr schönes Erlebnis! 

Schön, wenn Tiere einen Lebensraum besiedeln und immer wieder was zum Staunen. 

Ich plane im Moment einen Teich mit ca. 5x7 m. Ich zeichne viel und "schiebe" Pflanzzonen, Steine, Stege etc. im Kopf und auf dem Papier hin und her. Mal sehen. Die Anfänge kann ich vielleicht dieses Jahr noch graben, "Wasser marsch" frühestens nächstes Jahr.

Edit: Randgestaltung
Ich hoffe, sie bewährt sich bei Dir. Einen Teil des Randes könnte ich mir bei mir auch so vorstellen.


----------



## cararea (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

toller teich! schaut richtig groß aus. das mit der umrandung bevor du die folie verlegt hast interessiert mich genauer: kannst du das bitte nochmal deppensicher erklären? wie hast du das gemacht? welches material? ich mach demnächst auch meinen teich udn zerbreche mir noch immer den kopf über die ufergestaltung.

danke!


----------



## Falco (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*



cararea schrieb:


> toller teich! schaut richtig groß aus. das mit der umrandung bevor du die folie verlegt hast interessiert mich genauer: kannst du das bitte nochmal deppensicher erklären? wie hast du das gemacht? welches material? ich mach demnächst auch meinen teich udn zerbreche mir noch immer den kopf über die ufergestaltung.
> 
> danke!





Hallo! Freut mich, dass dir mein Teich gefällt!

Es gibt verschiedene Teichbandsysteme zu kaufen - einfach mal googeln. Ich habe meins bei Ebay gekauft. Es handelt sich dabei um das 	
"Beeteinfassung Rasenkante Teichrand GreenLiner SET-150". Dazu kommt noch die Abschlussleiste und Folienschutz "Teich Teichfolie Folie Teichrand GreenLiner TKP-50/40"

Für enge Buchten ist dieser Folienschutz allerdings nicht besonders geeignet, da dieses Klemmprofil relativ steif ist. Ich musste daher die Profile in kleiner Stücke sägen. Macht aber auch nichts, da mit der Bepflanzung des Rands dieses Klemmprofil mit der Zeit nicht mehr sichtbar ist und man damit einen schönen Teichabschluss und Wasserrand hat.

Der Einbau gestaltet sich ganz einfach.Einfach einen schmalen Graben auf ca. 10cm ausheben und dort hinein kommt das Band mit den Erdnägeln. Diese Kontruktion lässt sich leicht mit der Wasserwage nivellieren und man hat somit gleich die 0-Wasserlinie.

Wenn alles fertig ist, wird die Folie verlegt. Die Kapillarsperre ist bei diesem System gleich Teil der Konstruktion und somit kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.

Liebe Grüße

Falco.


----------



## Falco (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Nach ca. einem Jahr hier mal ein kleines Update


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco, ein sehr schöner Ort! Die Palettenliege sieht sehr einladend aus.


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Hallo Falco,

schön, dass du die Fotos zeigst. Schön ist er geworden dein Teich.
Hat sich das Randsystem bewährt? Gute Idee mit der Palettenliege!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturteich unter der  Hasel*

Servus Falco,

schaut richtig gut aus Dein Teich. Sind eigentlich noch ML geplant?

LG Markus


----------

